# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > Silverlight > سوال: خواندن سطر به سطر فایل اکسل و import کردن آن در دیتابیس

## manit44

سلام بر دوستان

من یه فایل اکسل دارم که میخوام سطر به سطر این فایل خوانده بشه و با زدن یک دکمه اطلاعات در پایگاه داده ثبت بشه.
البته نمیخوام از sqlBulkCopy استفاده کنم اگه غیر از این روش ، روش دیگری هست دوستان لطف بفرمایند راهنمایی کنند.


با تشکر از همه دوستان.

----------

